#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Δημιουργία επαγγελματικών ιστοσελίδων με την χρήση wordpress, Θεσσαλονίκη, 18-20 Μαΐου 2015

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Δευτέρα έως και Τετάρτη, 18-20 Μαΐου 2015, 17:00-21:00
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, κτήριο του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 30¤, θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας (max 20 άτομα)

*Θέμα:* Δημιουργία επαγγελματικών ιστοσελίδων με την χρήση wordpress

*Διοργανωτής:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, Τμήμα Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων

*Εισηγητής:* Κερκίρη Τάνια

Απευθύνεται κυρίως σε νέους εργαζόμενους μηχανικούς, σε τελειόφοιτους φοιτητές, αλλά και σε άλλους επαγγελματίες του χώρου. 
Οι συμμετέχοντες θα πρέπει να έχουν μαζί τους φορητό υπολογιστή.

Αίτηση και κατάθεση ποσού συμμετοχής στα γραφεία του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ μέχρι και την αντίστοιχη ημέρα διεξαγωγής του σεμιναρίου.

*Πληροφορίες:*
Μεγ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, 1ος όροφος
2310.883.145
9:00-14:00
κ. Γραμμένος Οδυσσέας
www.tkm.tee.gr (για να κατεβάσετε το έντυπο της αίτησης και το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου)

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη διάρκεια του εν λόγω σεμιναρίου παρουσιάστηκε σημαντικό τεχνικό πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο.
Κι αυτό σε ένα σεμινάριο στο οποίο η διαδικτυακή σύνδεση είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ.
Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να χαθεί πολύτιμος χρόνος για την εγκατάσταση του xampp και τελικά τη μη υλοποίηση όλων των θεμάτων που αναφέρονταν στο πρόγραμμα.

Ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ αναγνωρίζοντας το πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε δίνει τη δυνατότητα σ' όσους συμμετείχαν στο εν λόγω σεμινάριο να παρακολουθήσουν χωρίς κανένα επιπλέον κόστος οποιοδήποτε από τα επόμενα σεμινάρια μικρής διάρκειας που θα διοργανώσει το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ.

----------

